# Possible Crysis Demo COMING SOON



## JacKz5o

* Update on post 317 *









........... coming soon.

Quote:



Crytek and Electronic Arts have been rumored to be biding their time until Vista gains serious momentum before unleashing the first major DX10 title. However, a recent chat with the developers of Crysis reveals that this is not the case. In fact, we should be hearing details about a public multi-player beta very soon. We'll keep you posted on how to register for the beta as the information becomes available. However, if there's on thing this beta will show, it is what hardware you really need to run Crysis. All those amazing movies we've seen have been on Crytek's hardware. It will certainly be interesting to see how Crysis runs on a slightly more normal computer.


http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3156801

*Update on post #203! *

*Update 7/15/07: Crysis Developer Walkthrough Videos on post 243*


----------



## tubnotub1

JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol


----------



## bentrinh

coming soon? Evil!









Time to get that DX10 C2D rig...


----------



## gfreeman556

*BRING IT*


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gfreeman556*


*BRING IT*


Awww man that's one sweet rig. All I got is my Northy and 6200


----------



## kamil234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol










yah...same..


----------



## Syrillian

Gaaahh!

You sly devil, I just about creamed myself. You bait and switch - baiter and switcher!


----------



## atomicfission92

NOOOO It can't be released soon!!! I still need to get my comp back up and running right and I need vista to get here!!


----------



## JacKz5o

Hehehehehehehe


----------



## hermit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol











i did not wet mine, but they are kind of brown-ish now


----------



## TransfuSe

lets do this thing!!

I should be fine since I don't run at ungodly resolutions.


----------



## Mhill2029

TransfuSe rig is nice, but Tubnotubs rig is truly astonishing!!!

Lucky sod won that and only had to pay for a 2nd 8800GTX.....I wouldn't even want to imagine how much a rig like Tubnotubs would cost to build from the ground up inc monitor


----------



## Fishie36

Your headings

*SUCK*

If I hadn't already read this article on another site, I might've had to kill you









Either way, I can't wait


----------



## TransfuSe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mhill2029* 
TransfuSe rig is nice, but Tubnotubs rig is truly astonishing!!!

I had a wet dream about his rig once. I woke up and I was stuck to my bed.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TransfuSe* 
I had a wet dream about his rig once. I woke up and I was stuck to my bed.

Naaaaaasty images in my miiiiihind


----------



## Danker16

omg *** i thought it was the real demo release!!!!
wiill soemone let me borrow their G8gtx???


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TransfuSe* 
I had a wet dream about his rig once. I woke up and I was stuck to my bed.

*****, I am sigging that.


----------



## TransfuSe

But yeaaaaah I'm not too worried about the new games this year. I should be able to run them with good quality settings and still have a nice playable frame rate. Like I said before, I only run at 1280x1024, so I'm good.









Thanks for the info.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol









Hell Yeah. I was looking for a DL link...this sux worse than an inquirer "news" article...LOL


----------



## NuclearCrap

Oh crap I still need a new sound card and HDD, not to mention Vista!! Don't do it soon!! Wait for me!!


----------



## BenHagerty

Biggest fake out ever


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


Your headings

*SUCK*

If I hadn't already read this article on another site, I might've had to kill you










Either way, I can't wait










to kill him I imagine???


----------



## Monkmachine

Can someone clear something up for me, will you need a DX10 card and vista just to run Crysis? Or will you still be able to run it on XP and say a 7800GT?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*


Can someone clear something up for me, will you need a DX10 card and vista just to run Crysis? Or will you still be able to run it on XP and say a 7800GT?


Fortunately Crysis has a DX9 emulation mode so your card will be able to run it, about medium settings in DX9 mode I suppose. I think that Crysis DX9 should be able to run on XP, but Vista is needed for DX10.


----------



## Easty

a perfect example for the use of a big "?"


----------



## pablo420

I hate your NewsFlash, they are mis-leading :/


----------



## JacKz5o

Haha I think a MOD or something eddited out the .... after the ! , that made it a bit worse


----------



## killerfromsky

now I hate you


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
NOOOO It can't be released soon!!! I still need to get my comp back up and running right and I need vista to get here!!

Truth.


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol










NO shiznit! That is JACKED up!


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gfreeman556*


*BRING IT*


Give me your computer or your car (assuming thats yours in your avatar), or both.


----------



## blackeagle

jackz50 i hate you! I was like "holy crap must hurray to click here download nooooooow


----------



## FrankenPC

Can we do -REP???


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


Can we do -REP???






































:turd: :turd: :turd:























(edit) Just hit 360/3600 | rep/post hehe


----------



## Drax

EFF YOU OH MANN!!! I was like NO WAI DEMO!!!


----------



## money11465

I got excited, but luckily not that much because I couldn't download it here right now anyway. Not home yet, so it wasn't a big shock. I say we should add a REP- feature. (JK)


----------



## TriplePlay

I almost had a heart attack from over-excitement because of your stupid heading.

You suck.


----------



## YiffyGriffy

I fail to understand all of the near heartattacks over Crysis?







I am so gonna laugh my ass of when all you guys with your 8800GTXs and whatnot get pwn'd by the game too.







Hazaah for second-generation hardware (when it comes)!


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*


I fail to understand all of the near heartattacks over Crysis?







I am so gonna laugh my ass of when all you guys with your 8800GTXs and whatnot get pwn'd by the game too.







Hazaah for second-generation hardware (when it comes)!










Yeah, my Radeon 9000 pwns you noobs with your 8800GTX's, and it will pwn you noobs with your R600's.

Â¬_Â¬

lol.


----------



## NuclearCrap

DANG IT!!!!! Why did you remove the "......." from the title!!!!! I almost died!!!!!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
DANG IT!!!!! Why did you remove the "......." from the title!!!!! I almost died!!!!!

I didn't


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*


I fail to understand all of the near heartattacks over Crysis?







I am so gonna laugh my ass of when all you guys with your 8800GTXs and whatnot get pwn'd by the game too.








Hazaah for second-generation hardware (when it comes)!










I can't speak for anyone else, but for me it is a blind and irrational obsession.









...I'm a lemming...?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I can't speak for anyone else, but for me it is a blind and irrational obsession.









...I'm a lemming...?










lemming??


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


lemming??


Oh no you didn't... You DO know what the game lemmings is _right_?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
lemming??

Lemmings: Known to commit mass-suicide as they run in massive packs, mindlessly and heedless of what lies in front of them - including cliffs, gorges and other such fatal obstacles.

In short, I am obsessed, head down, driven onward by an irrationality that threatens to consume me.... oh well... I'm having fun!


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
lemming??

watch this


----------



## JPM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*


I fail to understand all of the near heartattacks over Crysis?







I am so gonna laugh my ass of when all you guys with your 8800GTXs and whatnot get pwn'd by the game too.







Hazaah for second-generation hardware (when it comes)!










Well I had a 7950GX2 which costs new $800 AUS and I was a little annoyed cos it didn't do directX10, I only got it cos someone I thought who knew something said I would need a new mobo for directX10 cards but I also did want the best card my mobo could take cos I knew Crysis was coming.

8800 series comes out and I thought 7950gx2 maybe worth 3 or 4 floppy drives but a retail store was offering tradeins and gave me $600







for my 7950gx2 so I traded in on a 8800GTX while I still had the chance to get a directx 10 card without losing too much on the 7950.

Would have been nice to see what ATI and 8900 series were like but my 7950 probably be worth nothing by then.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
watch this

Why do they do that??? lmao.


----------



## noshibby

that video was hilarious


----------



## Das_GroBe

Bring it on baby my system is locked, ****ed, and loaded!


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Why do they do that??? lmao.


I have no idea, I feel sorry for the poor little buggers


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackeagle*


I have no idea, I feel sorry for the poor little buggers


There may be an advanced civilzation out there gazing at us and scratching their dual-heads thinking the very same things about us humans...


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
watch this

lol how does survival of the fittest fit into this????







i wonder why they are still alive.


----------



## Juggernaut

Aah man! Release the damn game already









I really really thought the demo would be out by now... This sucks


----------



## Danker16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


JacKz50, your headings suck, I almost wet my pants thinking a Crysis Demo had been released without me knowing... you are a MEAN MEAN person! lol










omg man where do you work???
thats a sick rig


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*


omg man where do you work???
thats a sick rig


Im pretty sure he won it, at least parts of it


----------



## adam144

Yeah IIRC he won the mobo, RAM, CPU and 1 8800GTX. Lucky son of a b...


----------



## BenHagerty

Can't wait, What do you think will take to run on highest settings?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenHagerty* 
Can't wait, What do you think will take to run on highest settings?

Every computer here can probably run it on highest settings, its how many FPS you get at those settings that count


----------



## JacKz5o

Hello Kitty: Island Adventure lags like crazy on my 16x16 AM7 21.62GHz system..


----------



## Emmanuel

At least, I'm getting a C2D pretty soon, ordered my BFG Tech 680i SLI.


----------



## splat00n

I'm ready for this baby, can't wait!


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
Hello Kitty: Island Adventure lags like crazy on my 16x16 AM7 21.62GHz system..

ROFL!!! south park haha...


----------



## blade19

UGH you sly devil you









you really had us all going there for a minute :/

we are all clearly just itching to see what havoc our rigs can wreak on crysis!

-blade


----------



## Cereal_KillR

So when is the release for this and what about the demo?

One last thing you think my PC can hang with it????


----------



## sublime0

another gig of ram and im ready for that game! ohh yea and i have to get around to inistalling vista!


----------



## TransfuSe

DON'T BUMP THIS THREAD!!!

I ALMOST CRAPPED MYSELF! -_-

I hate the person who bumped this and got me all excited again. T_T


----------



## Cereal_KillR

my bad,I just wonder if I can play too or am I playing bench warmer agian for awhile. 8^(


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*


DON'T BUMP THIS THREAD!!!

I ALMOST CRAPPED MYSELF! -_-

I hate the person who bumped this and got me all excited again. T_T


I almost crapped myself too.. then I noticed the familiar thread title and that it was posted by... me LOL


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*


DON'T BUMP THIS THREAD!!!

I ALMOST CRAPPED MYSELF! -_-

I hate the person who bumped this and got me all excited again. T_T


Me too >.>


----------



## JacKz5o

Changed the title to make it more accurate..


----------



## FearSC549

Jackz5o, I'm gonna eat you!!!

I thought it was another thread with a real demo...


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Changed the title to make it more accurate..


Man, that's just mean. I thought it was out for DL


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

hilarious that you changed the title, had me going too...


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

I hate you...


----------



## USFORCES

The demo probley won't be here till end of 07


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
The demo probley won't be here till end of 07

its supposed to be out in the next few months isnt it?
on play.com, last i checked, it said it was gonna be released in march


----------



## FrankenPC

AHHHHHHHH.....Yo got me again! DIE!


----------



## zacbrain

i say BANHAMMER!! jk...NOt REALLY


----------



## blackeagle

damn the same thread has got my hopes up, then thrown them down TWICE


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackeagle*


damn the same thread has got my hopes up, then thrown them down TWICE


_I'm with you. Jack should be tortured







_


----------



## sublime0

SOB i thought you were serious.. ***


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ill look forward to the Beta..How much ill play it is anyones guess lol.


----------



## Namrac

Jackz50, I hate you and your ever-changing tease headlines.

Seriously. Every time you change it, I get super-duper excited and think it's a new article.


----------



## cappy

.....


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Jackz50, I hate you and your ever-changing tease headlines.

Seriously. Every time you change it, I get super-duper excited and think it's a new article.

Hehe, at least I wasn't the one to bump it


----------



## burnstudios

/me kicks Jackz5o in the nuts

I was like, yes its out its out! ... But no.....


----------



## JacKz5o

mm


----------



## Digikid

LMAO! Nice bait heading you have there! i like people with a sense of humor. +rep for you my friend.


----------



## Kopi

I really need an 8600.

ME WANTY


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


I really need an 8600.

ME WANTY


ME WANTY 2


----------



## Chopes

-_-


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Omg...I fell for it again...I saw crysis and beta and was mentally "[email protected]!!!"sigh...


----------



## Twinnuke

YEeah Me 2.


----------



## Chipp

Man, I saw this and was thinking "Jeez, at least I had the top video game news for a few hours..."


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Coming to a vista computer near joo!!!

You suck J/K

I was really hoping for a demo to try out though


----------



## JacKz5o

..... coming soon









Soon could mean 5 minutes.. but most likely it won't.


----------



## NuclearCrap

OMG VOTEBAN!!!! This thread gave me a heart attack for a 2nd time.

J/k


----------



## splat00n

wow


----------



## JacKz5o

Yeah I noticed an error in my old title so I re-changed it again.

It wasn't really a demo, since videos are also "demos". So I decided to call it BETA download!


----------



## d3daiM

roffle..

oh man, nice one

I didn't nearly get as excited knowing as I only have a DX9 card though.










Props for that one.


----------



## Delphi

Just crapped my pants thanks and now i have to do my laundry


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Just crapped my pants thanks and now i have to do my laundry









I'll do it for you. Ship them over to me.


----------



## The_Snyper

You really should edit the title of this thread.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper* 
You really should edit the title of this thread.

I did... three times now..


----------



## FearSC549

DAmn you jackz5o, I got fooled the 2nd times.


----------



## Namrac

DAMN IT! I clicked on your link from the other thread. >.< That's 4 TIMES you've fooled me now, Jackz. I will get my revenge.


----------



## Happydude123

ZOMG where is it.. god dam it.


----------



## hanwinting

man







( u r evil haha


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
DAMN IT! I clicked on your link from the other thread. >.< That's 4 TIMES you've fooled me now, Jackz. I will get my revenge.

Hehehe.


----------



## Happydude123

- rep button plz.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Happydude123*


- rep button plz.


I have one of those


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


I have one of those










I love you too Spookers


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

i really think you shoud be banned for this...





















I hate you... This is the third timed I've been conned by your titles...


----------



## sublime0

Well at least this game wont be a big bummer. Im still looking forward to this game.. I swear i bought an 8800 and an opty 165 for this game.. I cant wait.. We are all excited still. This game wont let us down..!


----------



## BenHagerty

OMG I am so mad! Who bumped this thread back up lol


----------



## sniperscope

Got a question - is there a DX9 version of Crysis, that can be played on windows XP??


----------



## BenHagerty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


Got a question - is there a DX9 version of Crysis, that can be played on windows XP??


I know there will be a DX9 version, I am sure it can be played on XP. But you won't get all the eye candy


----------



## Special_K

DirectX 9.0L will be released with the game for XP.


----------



## burnstudios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


DirectX 9.0L will be released with the game for XP.



Wrong.. That was a myth that was quickly dispelled

DX9.0L is a special version of DirectX 9 for Vista only that allows DX9 games to run with Vista's new driver model. It's not possible to run D3D10 on XP without running in pure software emulation.


----------



## Namrac

5.

Me>







<You


----------



## CL3P20

Nice Title!!


----------



## TriplePlay

I never saw this thread before, as it says January 30th was the date of the first post.

But now, I unofficially hate you. I, as tub said in the 2nd post, almost wet my pants. Then, I didn't.


----------



## binormalkilla

You are a bad, bad man! I thought that I was gonna get my Crysis on! Rep - for you!


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
5.

Me>







<You

ROFMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's the funniest picture I've ever seen!


----------



## USFORCES

There will only be 20.000 BETA key's available

But you can already reserver one if you are a Fileplanet subscriber

http://www.crysis-online.com/forum/i...397.0/all.html


----------



## blackeagle

im going to kill you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binormalkilla

You can still get the beta via bittorrent and run a Hamachi server. I did that with the STALKER beta.


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
You can still get the beta via bittorrent and run a Hamachi server. I did that with the STALKER beta.

we gotta do that!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
There will only be 20.000 BETA key's available

But you can already reserver one if you are a Fileplanet subscriber

http://www.crysis-online.com/forum/i...397.0/all.html

thats not true, it was never confirmed


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
im going to kill you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too late man... im already dieing:

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...-day-year.html


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burnstudios*


Wrong.. That was a myth that was quickly dispelled

DX9.0L is a special version of DirectX 9 for Vista only that allows DX9 games to run with Vista's new driver model. It's not possible to run D3D10 on XP without running in pure software emulation.


DX9.0L is a DX9 emulation thingy in Vista, so you're both wrong.


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenHagerty*


I know there will be a DX9 version, I am sure it can be played on XP. But you won't get all the eye candy


Youle get most of it from what ive heard. I saw a video and it said yes its will be mostly the same


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


Youle get most of it from what ive heard. I saw a video and it said yes its will be mostly the same










yay! Probably be laggy as anything though without a monster of a machine


----------



## Chopes

I want to play


----------



## Tyrker

Any ideas on when the demo will be released, or any guesses?


----------



## JacKz5o

Soon.


----------



## killnine

If the game isn't coming out until late this year, dont expect it much before a month or so prior to release. Demo's are just used to get player excitement to a fever-pitch so we'll all run out and get it asap. If we get used to the demo and bored with it, we're less likely to purchase it.


----------



## dpawl31

Well Jackz I was gonna come in here and SLAP ya up for the title








Then I saw the link to your "Worst day" thread.

Holy hell!

I get worried when I have my side panel open and my cat's playin around in there.
Now I have







to keep him outta there.
Wicked suck Jack! Sorry man...

This threads title still killed me tho














Good job lol.


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


Well Jackz I was gonna come in here and SLAP ya up for the title








Then I saw the link to your "Worst day" thread.

Holy hell!

I get worried when I have my side panel open and my cat's playin around in there.
Now I have







to keep him outta there.
Wicked suck Jack! Sorry man...

This threads title still killed me tho














Good job lol.


yeah.. um.. that was an april fools joke


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


yeah.. um.. that was an april fools joke


LOL


----------



## burnstudios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


DX9.0L is a DX9 emulation thingy in Vista, so you're both wrong.


That is what i said gonxypoo


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


yeah.. um.. that was an april fools joke



Touche' !


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t, where do i sign up, this is going to be the best bench anyone has ever seen for a while, Crysis fps...


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


Well Jackz I was gonna come in here and SLAP ya up for the title








Then I saw the link to your "Worst day" thread.

Holy hell!

I get worried when I have my side panel open and my cat's playin around in there.
Now I have







to keep him outta there.
Wicked suck Jack! Sorry man...

This threads title still killed me tho














Good job lol.


Lol. Owned


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Okay now that I just woke up.... THIS SUCKS.


----------



## dpawl31

<--ME. LoL


----------



## JacKz5o

Ok just added a picture in case nobody knew what Crysis was.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
There will only be 20.000 BETA key's available

But you can already reserver one if you are a Fileplanet subscriber

http://www.crysis-online.com/forum/i...397.0/all.html


ok, well i just checked, i reserved it but it still says unconfirmed


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

Every time I see this thread at the top of the page, I get so excited, but then get shot down by disappointment.


----------



## sublime0

God I Hate This Thread>> They Keep Changing The Title To More Catchy Stuff>> Please Do Something Someone!


----------



## OCZedd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akatsuki No Tobi*


Every time I see this thread at the top of the page, I get so excited, but then get shot down by disappointment.










Yeah, same.


----------



## immoral giant

I actually knew this was the same thread as before, but it still annoys me.


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immoral giant*


I actually knew this was the same thread as before, but it still annoys me.


 i didnt.. they changed the title since last time!


----------



## TransfuSe

alright excuse my language

but this **** with the thread is getting ****ing annoying.

sorry I had to get that out. xD


----------



## immoral giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


i didnt.. they changed the title since last time!


I know but I just saw it coming...I have already been fooled twice by it. I am not fooling for it again.

I just wanted to see the reasoning for it being brought back to life.

It is probably best that this thread be closed before people start going in to fits.

And I am not exactly helping by bumping it


----------



## TransfuSe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immoral giant*


I know but I just saw it coming...I have already been fooled twice by it. I am not fooling for it again.

I just wanted to see the reasoning for it being brought back to life.

It is probably best that this thread be closed before people start going in to fits.

And I am not exactly helping by bumping it











I'm already going into fits. This isn't funny anymore!!!


----------



## killnine

+warn on post #1.

congrats, first warn I have ever done =P


----------



## TaiDinh

Ah geez. I was happy ><


----------



## Namrac

I still hate you.


----------



## l V l

This needs to hurry.


----------



## sepheronx

well, oh well, Crysis is nothing more then a Far cry with upped graphics, and Koreans to kill.

I am gonna take my chances with Pong.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

okay whoever resurrected this thread needs to be shot I almost forgot that jackz5o post stuff like this.... I knew it was too good to be true *AGAIN!!!*


----------



## immoral giant

jackz5o resurrected it. he put a picture on post #1 then added a new post saying that he did.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*


okay whoever resurrected this thread needs to be shot I almost forgot that jackz5o post stuff like this.... I knew it was too good to be true *AGAIN!!!*


LKFDJLKDSJF:LSDJFK









ME TOO

I hate you (JacKz5o). DIAF.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriplePlay*


LKFDJLKDSJF:LSDJFK









ME TOO

I hate you (JacKz5o). DIAF.


Agreed, CLOSE THE DAMN THREAD PLEASE.


----------



## The_Snyper

Please close this thread or Edit the Title.

This is really getting old.


----------



## carl25

no matter how many times i see this topic, i ALWAYS get thrown off and think there's a link to the demo


----------



## jman888

lol


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Ok just added a picture in case nobody knew what Crysis was.


I was trying to help ^. Not everybody knows what Crysis is.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

BBQ! on you then....


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*


BBQ! on you then....


mmmmmmm BBQqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## FearSC549

Im Gonna Kill Youi Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

you die! you go to hell and you die!


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
you die! you go to hell and you die!

I believe its, "YOU GO TO HELL, YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE!."


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


I believe its, "YOU GO TO HELL, YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE!."










Correct


----------



## rx7racer

why must we be tortured so, sixth time hitting this thread getting all excited and then nothing but disappointment


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Vote: BAN


----------



## bdattilo

Please stop bumping this!!!!!!!!!!

It gets me excited everytime. And then......letdown city.


----------



## Murlocke

I really wish this thread would be closed. I'm sure others agree, its annoying.


----------



## dpawl31

Nearly 19 page joke. HAHA.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


I really wish this thread would be closed. I'm sure others agree, its annoying.


Grow a sense of humor, it's a joke.


----------



## Mhill2029

It was amusing after the 1st 5 replies, but now it's very very lame


----------



## Crazy9000

Oh come on guys you should remember this title by now


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


It was amusing after the 1st 5 replies, but now it's very very lame


I agree.. once again if its a joke, it was a bad one.. I'm kind of tired of 30% of the threads being spam, they should be closed.. This isnt "news for overclockers" this should be in off topic if anything.

I've been watching this thread go by for what 3 days now, just close it. PLEASE.

Just yesterday I saw a thread "brb I need to go take a crap" I mean come on, its getting old.. I know there are others that think the same, i've talk to alot of people from here on AIM, this stuff should stop..

JUST STOP THE POINTLESS THREADS PLEASE. Its creating spam for people that actually need help!


----------



## JacKz5o

The most viewed News thread of Overclock.net is rated 2 stars... this is atrocious. If it doesn't get bumped up to at least 4 stars within the next 48 hours.. You guys will get it


----------



## Chipp

Please do not post any more degrading or Off Topic remarks, Jacko has changed the thread title to more accurately reflect what is really the news here.


----------



## chailvr

Lolz all you guys..well I actually _did_ cream myself so im not that much better. COME OUT SOON PLZZZ


----------



## dpawl31

For all you people whining, cmon, you HAVE to had remembered the title.
And for everyone saying its pointless, should be closed, dumb that people still post in it - wake up: You just posted here.


----------



## chailvr

Yeah sort of agree. If you dont like the post just ignore it. Thats what I do with racist posts on forums and stuff.


----------



## TaiDinh

Ahsh! This thread got my again! ><


----------



## jr4000watts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Ahsh! This thread got my again! ><


same here i almost stained myself when i saw this title damit thats the 3rd time.


----------



## carl25

we should really close this


----------



## dpawl31

Whine... Whine... Whine...!


----------



## eternaldj

Still waiting for it...


----------



## prestontrogden

why are yall waiting for it? so u can come in and say how horrible it is and how bad it needs a patch? LOL usually what happens


----------



## JacKz5o

Sorry guys the the title is suppose to say "Possible Crysis Demo COMING SOON! (OLD 1-31-07 )" but somehow it only says that in the first post and not for the actual thread in the news section.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes I renamed the thread however it wont change the name in the news box for some reason. Ill look into it more.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Yes I renamed the thread however it wont change the name in the news box for some reason. Ill look into it more.


I got it fixed.

Gosh Enterprise, learn to use the toolbelt!


----------



## Unstableiser

Yay, no more dirty underwear


----------



## JacKz5o

Thanks big E and C









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I got it fixed.

Gosh Enterprise, learn to use the toolbelt!










mmmmm tooooolbelt.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I think we get the jist of this thread now guys. Once there is an actual update it will be re-opened


----------



## JacKz5o

Heres an update!!

Quote:

According to this story on inCrysis, translating a PCGames.de report, we'll be seeing a singleplayer and multiplayer demo for Crysis. These demos are in addition to a beta. *The demos are expected not long before the game's Q3 2007 release.*
Q3 is coming up so.. the demo should be out soon!

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/46247


----------



## eternaldj

YES!!! Crysis!!! Can't wait to try this game


----------



## Kirgan

Great!!!!


----------



## JoBlo69

All i have to say is...

I hope this game isnt crap!! it looks cool, but poor game play will distroy this game before it comes out if the demo surfaces before the release...

They feel pretty confident about there game... I hope there is truth behind this...


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoBlo69* 
All i have to say is...

I hope this game isnt crap!! it looks cool, but poor game play will distroy this game before it comes out if the demo surfaces before the release...

They feel pretty confident about there game... I hope there is truth behind this...

Well, the campaign is already ruined pretty much by the 100000 videos out there showing every part of it... Maybe the multiplayer will be better


----------



## The_Snyper

This MIGHT be the game to finally resolve my obsession with BF2.


----------



## Namrac

God damn it Jack.


----------



## Sunburnti

Yes I have actually managed not to ever see this thread untill today lol! So now I came into it thinking I was going to see a link for the new Crysis demo that was to be released soon lol.

Ah well!


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper* 
This MIGHT be the game to finally resolve my obsession with BF2.

... until you get addicted to Crysis instead


----------



## JacKz5o

Most of Crytek's games are better in the campaign.. like FarCry. Multiplayer wasn't that great but the campaign pwned.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Most of Crytek's games are better in the campaign.. like FarCry. Multiplayer wasn't that great but the campaign pwned.


I'm guessing this will be the same way. I dunno, but the random superhuman abilities don't sound too appealing for a multiplayer game (IMO). But they will be amazing for single player (IMO).


----------



## iandh

I was so gonna come in here ticked at somebody for bumping this thread again... but looks like I may finally have to think about switching to vista.


----------



## JoBlo69

Still no game or demo... All this hype is making me not care about the game anymore...

I think it would be in the best interest of people looking forward to the game to not post anything about this game until there is for sure an actual working link to the download of the demo...

Other than that, its all pissing up stream...


----------



## stupid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoBlo69* 
Still no game or demo... All this hype is making me not care about the game anymore...

I think it would be in the best interest of people looking forward to the game to not post anything about this game until there is for sure an actual working link to the download of the demo...

Other than that, its all pissing up stream...

oh waah...







just don't read it then


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoBlo69*


Still no game or demo... All this hype is making me not care about the game anymore...

I think it would be in the best interest of people looking forward to the game to not post anything about this game until there is for sure an actual working link to the download of the demo...

Other than that, its all pissing up stream...


I feel the same way.. too many videos and stuff out


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I was so gonna come in here ticked at somebody for bumping this thread again... but looks like I may finally have to think about switching to vista.


Yeah me too, oh wait, I just bought a new car....I can't afford vista and a new directx10 video card haha.


----------



## Znth

if I had a car that could buy me a better rig, I would sell it.









whilst running the 40K to work each morning with ease, fueled by the thought that I will be playing crysis in all its glory when I get back.


----------



## Axon

Bring it on!! my ram will eat crysis alive


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
God damn it Jack.

I second that. If I knew what he looks like I'd make his face in Blender and virtual slap him.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


I second that. If I knew what he looks like I'd make his face in Blender and virtual slap him.


Ow.


----------



## Xerasyte

It may look pretty as all hell. But the story better be worth a damn or it'll be a waste of all the hype.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*


It may look pretty as all hell. But the story better be worth a damn or it'll be a waste of all the hype.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crysis#Plot


----------



## cognoscenti

Im going to play it on lowest settings.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Im going to play it on lowest settings.


Me too.


----------



## sepheroth003

cognoscenti,jackz... one of you is lying, wonder which one lol

It might be fun to play on lowest settings just to see how it looks. I wills till be dx9 so it wont be great, I just hope I can run low/med at 1680x1050. If not this rig will go in the trash lol


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


cognoscenti,jackz... one of you is lying, wonder which one lol

It might be fun to play on lowest settings just to see how it looks. I wills till be dx9 so it wont be great, I just hope I can run low/med at 1680x1050. If not this rig will go in the trash lol


That way i get run at 345 FPS and post screenshots and justify my existence!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


That way i get run at 345 FPS and post screenshots and justify my existence!


Im going to get my Crysis to run at 3.45 FPS


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Crysis is just another FPS right? Its going to look cool and all but it just a FPS...or is it supposed to have good single player game in it too?


----------



## [email protected]

Im 2 excited 4 my own good!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm* 
Crysis is just another FPS right? Its going to look cool and all but it just a FPS...or is it supposed to have good single player game in it too?

Yes the single player will be very good.

Travis, I dont think you should have your email as your username ...you're inviting spam trawlers.


----------



## Znth

should really have a limit on the maximum size...


----------



## prestontrogden

i like the wording in this post, makes it sound like a prophecy or something
"possible, soon" i wont hold my breath


----------



## Litlratt

Is murder legal in New Jersey?


----------



## raven117

only if you dont get caught,lol


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raven117*


only if you dont get caught,lol


That's good enough. Gear up everyone! Where's my chainsaw......


----------



## Namrac

I can just beat him to death with my awesome. I'm armed with it at all times.


----------



## JacKz5o

Are you guys planning to kill JacKz5o of OCN?


----------



## Murlocke

You Son Of A......... You Bumped It Again!

I hate you.

I'm surprised the mods havn't closed this thread yet, lol.


----------



## jonny1989

Well wheres the DEMO its says "comming BEFORE Q3"will its july wheres it at.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
You Son Of A......... You Bumped It Again!

I hate you.

I'm surprised the mods havn't closed this thread yet, lol.

It was closed for quiet some time lol. Then I had an update so I was able to post back here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonny1989* 
Well wheres the DEMO its says "comming BEFORE Q3"will its july wheres it at.

Well the game is coming before Q3 on September 14th so.. Beta will be here probably sometime in August?


----------



## JacKz5o

Heres a few Crysis Developer Video Walkthroughs:

http://blog.thebackbuffer.com/2007/0...lkthrough.html


----------



## Kris88

Wow @ those vids.
Why is this game so amazing!?!?!








Oh ya could be the fact that it looks like a friggin pixar movie or something








Lol


----------



## grunion

I'm I the only one that notices lag spikes?


----------



## Kris88

Wow you ruined it. Its probaly the online video player thing. Or cause its a beta. Anyway, LOOK AT THOSE CHICKENS!!!! Lawl. "Crysis, we have chickens!"


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm I the only one that notices lag spikes?

I noticed it as well in that first video when he threw that nade at the thing :\\


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
I noticed it as well in that first video when he threw that nade at the thing :\\


Are they running it on a Quad/GTX combo?


----------



## Ninja_Boy

I have an idea...

RELEASE THE GAME.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

yes there were like 3 lag spikes, also this guy is really interested in showing off wildlife in the game? Am I the only who says who the #(@* cares?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
I have an idea...

RELEASE THE GAME.

If they didn't spend all that time making millions of videos and actually worked on finishing the game the game would have probably been outdated by now..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm I the only one that notices lag spikes?

I notice.

And finally! An actual fire fight video.

*EDIT: Anyone know their specs?*


----------



## dpawl31

I don't really know what to say...
I mean, the E3 demos made me think, oh, Far Cry w/ HL2 engine...
Even the maps look the same. 
The graphics are great, and it seems there is a lot of new toys, with the speed thing, and, oh yay- animals O_O

Anyway- it's going to be a damn fun game... but am I going to build a whole new system for it? No... If I want realism, I'll get some Hl2 going, if I want graphics, far cry does pretty good for me.
When I get the rig capable of it, I'll get crysis. But I don't see it being worth building a whole new rig over.
Heck, if it'll run decent on SLI 7600GT's and DX9/XP... I will definately pick it up... what do you crysis fans think? I will be getting an e6420 probably run it ~3.5 to 3.6... and SLI 7600GTs... With DX9 and XP, and 2 gigs of RAM, will it look better than far cry, and still be playable? (fps wise)


----------



## TaiDinh

I want to compare.

I can run retail Lost Planet: Extreme Condition DX9 mode with 30-70FPS.

For Crysis, I hope the coding is better than Lost Planet. If so, I should run fine with my setup on DX9 compared to Lost Planet.

Lost Planet: Extreme Condition

Quote:



Minimum: Windows® XP, Intel® Pentium® 4 supporting HT technology or AMD Athlon™ 64 3500+ or greater, 512 MB RAM (Windows XP) / 1 GB RAM (Windows Vista), 8.0 GB free disk space, 640x480 minimum resolution, 256 MB VRAM, DirectX®9.0c / Shader3.0*, NVIDIA® GeForce® 6600 or greater**, DirectSound compatible. DirectX®9.0c, Mouse, Keyboard, Broadband connection (Internet connection required to play.)

Recommended: Windows Vista™, Intel® Core™2 Duo, 1 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB RAM (Windows Vista), 1280x720 or higher resolution, 256 MB VRAM, NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600 or greater, Gamepad, Xbox 360™ Controller for Windows®


Crysis

Quote:



Minimum Requirements

CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
Graphics: Nvidia 6600/X800GTO (SM 2.0)
RAM: 768Mb/1Gb on Windows Vista
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 256k+
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP

Recommended Requirements

CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7800GTX/ATI X1800XT (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5Gb
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream)
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX10 with Windows Vista


----------



## dpawl31

Is SLI 7600GT better than a single 7800GTX...?
At least my 7600GT SLI will be better than their minimum of 6600 lawlz.


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Exactly, don't make your staff focus on Trailers and Demos just make them focus on finishing up the damn game! I probably will not buy it unless it is AMAZING, because, I do not want to contribute to Crytek being such homosexuals.

NiNja


----------



## dpawl31

I prefer gameplay and FPS over glitz and special effects.
I mean, god damn... all that guy talked about was chickens and crabs.
What a tool O_O.
Oh yeah, you can throw helmets at people!








If this is the _main _focus of crytek over, god knows how long...
I'll stick with my other games.. O_O

Heck, I got the Pirates of the Caribbean game and the graphics are, well, sub-par, but the gameplay and storyline, not to mention the character voices and sword fighting (swash buckling







) are great. And everyone gave it bad reviews ... I loved it.


----------



## version2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*


Awww man that's one sweet rig. All I got is my Northy and 6200


You'll be fine.


----------



## DoubleDee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I want to compare.

I can run retail Lost Planet: Extreme Condition DX9 mode with 30-70FPS.

For Crysis, I hope the coding is better than Lost Planet. If so, I should run fine with my setup on DX9 compared to Lost Planet.

Lost Planet: Extreme Condition

Crysis


Looks reasonable.


----------



## cognoscenti

Have you seen the cloak feature? it looks like Predator.


----------



## Znth

nice system you have there...

might need a tad more detail when you find the time


----------



## cognoscenti

Most of the guys here know what im running...


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Most of the guys here know what im running...


Out of money? lol


----------



## cognoscenti

Not yet


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Most of the guys here know what im running...


Yeah, the fastest damn rig on oc.net...lol

There was a time when I was proud of my rig, lol.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Yeah, the fastest damn rig on Overclock.net...lol

There was a time when I was proud of my rig, lol.


Well..well.. uhh... I'm like the 2nd or 3rd fastest.


----------



## Mhill2029

I'm in 18th hahahaha with my [email protected] 3.6Ghz, can't be bothered to submit results now i have my Quad as it's only @ 3Ghz so it'll be worse.


----------



## prestontrogden

isnt it rather obvious there will be a demo? as just about everygame always has a demo.
fastest computer? LOLOLOL what a silly notion to be proud of ROFL


----------



## Richie P

I'd like to know what some of you guys are smoking...

I think you've all seen to many video previews and fmv footage of unreleased games to actually appreciate how much they've packed into Crysis and just how good it is.

It's pretty much pointless talking about the storyline, we'll know that when we actually play the full game through.

The real gem's in that video were the water (OMG) and the way he highlighted how the game changes depending on how you play it. You can bull-in-a-china-shop it and go in all guns blazing, but expect to have to take out the base, and then countless waves of reinforcements...or you can cloak-and-dagger it with a bit of style and pick 'em off without them knowing what hit 'em.

Did I mention the water?...OMG.

And, animals. Something you're gonna see more of in many games, so get used to it. Difficult to tell from such a low res video, but the AI and movement looked quite good.

Personally, I can't wait. A demo would be fantastic, but I'd prefer to just have the whole game quicker.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prestontrogden*


isnt it rather obvious there will be a demo? as just about everygame always has a demo.
fastest computer? LOLOLOL what a silly notion to be proud of ROFL


I think your in the wrong kind of community with that attitude.









It's always about the benchmark scores!!!!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Most of the guys here know what im running...

You should get a Q6850 for those Ultras


----------



## JacKz5o

(edit) please delete


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prestontrogden* 
yeah ive heard prostitution is quite lucrative LOL

I am getting *SICK* and *TIRED* of the *CONSTANT* rudeness that you post on these forums! I swear 90% of your posts are being rude to someone! Be nice or just get the hell of these forums. KTHX.

908 Posts and 15 rep should say alot.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Snyper* 
That is a bit off, man. I think apologies are in order.

Are you talking to me or him?


----------



## JacKz5o

And yes, especially with all the physics and tons of features i'm sure there will be a few bugs here and there.. a BETA would really help to make the final version much better


----------



## Ninja_Boy

I don't know why everybody is so worried about Crysis being impossible to play. My old system (AMD Athlon64 X2, ATi Radeon X800XL, 2GB of Ram) can probably run at Low-Medium with decent FPS, and my new system (Intel Core 2 Quad, nVidia GeForce 7900GTX, 2GB of Ram) can probably play at High if it's multi-threaded.

NiNja


----------



## Kris88

It can run on really low end systems look at the minimum requirments.


----------



## JacKz5o

The game* is* multi-threaded and I heard this game can run on an FX-5500 lol....


----------



## Takunyam

Where's the download link crysis ?_?


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prestontrogden*


isnt it rather obvious there will be a demo? as just about everygame always has a demo.
fastest computer? LOLOLOL what a silly notion to be proud of ROFL


Muppet


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


The game* is* multi-threaded and I heard this game can run on an FX-5500 lol....


wow for real? 5500 is horrible, I had one for like 2 months


----------



## nugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


wow for real? 5500 is horrible, I had one for like 2 months


 I had a fx 5200 for 3 years now that is horrible


----------



## JacKz5o

I had an FX-5500 for like......... half a year.


----------



## bn3000

i want to play it soo bad


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*


Awww man that's one sweet rig. All I got is my Northy and 6200


I can't help but laugh at you. Btw, isn't this game already out?


----------



## mth91

No, Crysis isn't out.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard* 
I can't help but laugh at you. Btw, isn't this game already out?

lol.

Not until November 16th.

Some new Crysis news, Australia will get it first:
http://www.crysis-online.com/?id=361

Also, Crysis is almost out of Beta! Hooray!
http://www.crysis-online.com/?id=362


----------



## Sunburnti

You can DL the full version using Torrents allready!>!


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunburnti* 
You can DL the full version using Torrents allready!>!

lol, you go ahead and tell me how it is... make sure you have another working PC in your house so you can get on OCN to tell me, because that so called full version of Crysis will tear apart your current computer and you'll probably have to rebuild...

lol. I'm sure it's a virus or a load of porno movies. Or both, who knows...


----------



## JoBlo69

hahaha... this thread keeps getting bumped...

Maybe someone should edit the first post with current info?? like the links to the release date info??


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

yuck why is this thread still alive.


----------



## JacKz5o

Just downloaded this off a secret directory in the EA website..... looks like the BETA is up but not public yet.



















Lets see how it runs..


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Just downloaded this off a secret spot in the EA website..... looks like the BETA is up but not public yet.



















Lets see how it runs..


is this more of your trickery jack?


----------



## binormalkilla

Say No To Thread Resurrection!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Just downloaded this off a secret spot in the EA website..... looks like the BETA is up but not public yet.



















Lets see how it runs..


Your hilarious.


----------



## JoBlo69

I think that the crysis thing has already run its course in all the hype... now that there may be something relevant, not many people care...

There is a thing called over kill... this applies to video game hype as well...


----------



## JoeUbi

This thread should be locked again...


----------



## pato88

oh yay not crysis the full game, but crysis the demo! yay harah!...

</sarcasm>


----------



## JoeUbi

http://blog.p2pvine.com/cryteks-crys...-the-internet/


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


http://blog.p2pvine.com/cryteks-crys...-the-internet/


Hey!! They stole my screenshots!!


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


http://blog.p2pvine.com/cryteks-crys...-the-internet/


LOL


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Just downloaded this off a secret directory in the EA website..... looks like the BETA is up but not public yet.

http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/6553/crysis1qt6.jpg

http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/4681/crysis2in3.jpg

Lets see how it runs..


I am growing to dislike you more and more the longer this thread exists. lmao.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


This thread should be locked again...












It should make it a rule that this thread or any thread about highly anticipated games should not be posted in news unless it has a specific date or DL link . . I hate this thread. . its gotten my hopes up one to many times

[THIS THREAD]


----------



## PenguinfromPluto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


NOOOO It can't be released soon!!! I still need to get my comp back up and running right and I need vista to get here!!










NOOOO







Dont say that!!!!!! i already have vista we want the game sooner not later!!!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PenguinfromPluto*









NOOOO







Dont say that!!!!!! i already have vista we want the game sooner not later!!!


OMG crytek aren't listening


----------



## Criss

omg let's dig up a thread from January!!!


----------



## aaronman

Why people!!!?!??!??!?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criss*


omg let's dig up a thread from January!!!


Sure









http://digg.com/gaming_news/Crytek_M..._Demo_Download


----------



## binormalkilla

I Want It Noooooooowwwww


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


I Want It Noooooooowwwww


That's what she said.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


That's what she said.










hehe she does say that!


----------



## Choggs396

Dang it, you got my hopes up with that thread title .... then I realized it's the one from months ago.

ARRGGGHH!!!


----------



## FrankenPC

Look, the only way to make this thread go away is to stop doing reply's...Wait...


----------



## Voidsplit

Delete this thread.. theres already a release date on the demo (sept 25) now quit cloggin the news boards


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voidsplit*


Delete this thread.. theres already a release date on the demo (sept 25) now quit cloggin the news boards


Agreed . . MODS p[lease lock this so It doesnt get bumped. . . There is no progress in here any more.


----------



## Choggs396

... just in case, lol.


----------



## GoDly

Lol


----------



## dbxuau




----------



## JacKz5o

New Crysis video:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/u...es/101604.html

Seems a bit choppy at times..


----------



## zaccy001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gfreeman556* 
*BRING IT*

Bring it x2


----------



## zacbrain

hmm... so close


----------



## JacKz5o

4 more days and the demo will be here


----------



## Dillard13

Umm, 2 more actually


----------



## DigitalPhreak

ummm... 1.5 days more actually....


----------



## NuclearCrap

Watch on the night of October 25th as Crytek delays the demo to 2012 and full game to 2142.


----------



## dannyyboii

Did you have to bump this back...we have a new thread saying this already.


----------



## dbxuau

dont bring dead topics alive. / ib4tl


----------



## Nowyoudie

Uhh, no. It comes out on Friday. Like 1 day and a few hours from now.


----------



## wudaddy

Gotta get a 8800.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Watch on the night of October 25th as Crytek delays the demo to 2012 and full game to 2142.


LoL!

Thats just mad!


----------



## murcielago585

I'm getting so impatient now, i don't think i've slept more than 2 hours a night this week. I'm really hoping EA follows their word and releases the demo 24 hours in advance to those who have pre-ordered.


----------



## JacKz5o

I wonder if the demo will corrupt anybody's OS like the beta did


----------



## Murlocke

lol, I thought this thread was closed along time ago


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


lol, I thought this thread was closed along time ago


That just goes to show how wrong your thoughts are.

jk


----------

